# Miller Genuine Draft now brewed in Canada.



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

I noticed a few months ago that the price dropped about $4 case for Miller Genuine Draft, so it has been my go to choice ever since.

It is/was American beer brewed in the USA.

My last case tasted odd. 

I checked with The Beer Store and they now say it is made in Canada.

There definitely is a difference and it is not for the better.


----------

